# Amano Shrimp



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

These guys move quick! The most bizarre thing about em to me is they know how to swim up to the top for fish flakes... My LFS said he might be shy at first, it was everything but that... Anyone Gotta few of these?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

My breeding glass shrimp look just like that.
Wish my camera could take photos like that but wont focus on such small items.
I don't find them shy at all but can be really hard to find as they blend in so well. They don't swim to top to eat, but mine are constantly sifting through the gravel feeding off what they find. Saw an adult eat a brine shrimp the other day too (I get them frozen). and I dont feed flake in my tank either. As their tank mates are small fish and my platy fry I grind up comunity bites and algae tablets in a mortar and pestle for them what the fish don't eat sinks to the bottom for the shrimp. You can buy shrimp food too though.


----------

